# Fast CF+SD reader for Mac?



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

A client of mine needs a reader for CF and SD cards that will connect to a new iMac 27". I use a Lexar pop-up unit on USB3 on my Lenovo w520 laptop and Win7 production desktop machine, but there is a warning on the Lexar site about *some* Mac users' difficulties (which are not described.)

So what's the equivalent good reader for Mac users?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 6, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> A client of mine needs a reader for CF and SD cards that will connect to a new iMac 27". I use a Lexar pop-up unit on USB3 on my Lenovo w520 laptop and Win7 production desktop machine, but there is a warning on the Lexar site about *some* Mac users' difficulties (which are not described.)
> 
> So what's the equivalent good reader for Mac users?


I use *Lexar Multi-Card 25-in-1 USB 3.0 Memory Card Reader* (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/867611-REG/Lexar_lrw025urbna_Multi_Card_25_in_1_USB_3_0.html) ... it works on my MBP (Core i7, Mid 2012 model)at home and on a new 27 inch Core i7 iMac at office.
Can you copy paste the "warning" you saw on Lexar website?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sure. From the FAQs:
http://www.lexar.com/content/does-reader-work-mac-system

I was looking for confirmation that my own unit would work, which is slightly different: it just allows use of CF and SD. 

I searched the Lexar site for the string "Mac" and among the documents were a lot of FAQs. Another one that might be interesting to you is this:
http://www.lexar.com/downloads/lexar-professional-usb30-dual-slot-reader-udma7-firmware-upgrade-mac-os-x

I just want her to have a fast and OSX-reliable SD/CF but I knew that Apple has no interest in strongly supporting USB3. So, no hiccups for this on the iMac? And an iMac ordered this week with what I assume is still the Ivy Bridge chipset. I just don't keep close track on Apple I/O connector issues.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been using the Hoodman RAW Steel USB 3 CF/SD reader with my rMBP and Lexar UDMA 7/1000x CFs. It is FAST!

It is also small and compact, and doesn't have slots for obsolete or lesser-used cards.

She'd need to do the firmware update right away to get the best performance, especially with UDMA 7.

http://www.hoodmanusa.com/products.asp?dept=1073


----------



## Jerome (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm using the lexar usb 3.0 reader with my mac (2011 13'' macbook pro) without any problem. Plus the warning is only about the Macbooks and not the iMac.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 8, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> I just want her to have a fast and OSX-reliable SD/CF but I knew that Apple has no interest in strongly supporting USB3. So, no hiccups for this on the iMac? And an iMac ordered this week with what I assume is still the Ivy Bridge chipset. I just don't keep close track on Apple I/O connector issues.


As long as your iMac has a USB3 port you will not have any issues using your existing Lexar USB 3 Dual Slot Reader ... also as per Lexar they have released a Firmware which fixed any issues that existed with their Dual Slot Reader ... see the screen shot.


----------

